# Price check



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Putting together an order. This is the best prices i can get right now. Can anyone beat it? Within the quantity range of course. 

R01 0000-189-480 80.00 EA 3" DWV EL 90DEG HXH / A Y $2.03 $162.40*
R02 0000-828-351 40.00 EA 3" DWV EL 90DEG STREET HXSPG / A Y $2.12 $84.80*
R03 0000-189-359 80.00 EA 3" DWV EL 45DEG HXH / A Y $2.05 $164.00*
R04 0000-189-413 80.00 EA 3" DWV 45DEG EL STREET HXSPG / A Y $1.92 $153.60*
R05 0000-189-529 60.00 EA 3" DWV EL 90DEG LONG SWEEP HXH / A Y $3.17 $190.20*
R06 0000-189-472 140.00 EA 2" DWV EL 90DEG HXH / A Y $0.83 $116.20*
R07 0000-828-327 150.00 EA 2" DWV EL 90DEG STREET HXSPG / A Y $1.03 $154.50*
R08 0000-189-340 120.00 EA 2" DWV EL 45DEG HXH / A Y $0.83 $99.60*
R09 0000-189-405 180.00 EA 2" DWV EL 45DEG STREET HXSPG / A Y $0.75 $135.00*
R10 0000-288-126 100.00 EA 3"X2" DWV WYE HXHXH / A Y $2.87 $287.00*
R11 0000-641-165 100.00 EA 2"X1-1/2" DWV SANI TEE HXHXH / A Y $1.18 $118.00*
R12 0000-641-196 40.00 EA 2"X1-1/2"X1-1/2" DWV SANI TEE HXHXH / A Y $1.33 $53.20*
R13 0000-605-122 80.00 EA 2" DWV P-TRAP SOLVENT WELD HXH / A Y $2.27 $181.60*
R14 0000-189-685 80.00 EA 2" DWV SANI TEE HXHXH / A Y $1.17 $93.60*
R15 0000-804-433 48.00 EA 3"X4" DWV FLANGE TKO HUBXINSIDE FIT / A Y $2.18 $104.64*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Umm Okay...

Swing by my supply house and ask for a quote...
Prolly be a lot cheaper if you pick it up rather than have them deliver though...:laughing:


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Umm Okay...
> 
> Swing by my supply house and ask for a quote...
> Prolly be a lot cheaper if you pick it up rather than have them deliver though...:laughing:


I am asking if anyone is getting better prices. I don't think it is possible unless it is a huge order.


----------

